# 360°s of SR



## Ripcord22A (Nov 23, 2014)

So according to.some "expert" on AMERICAS BOOK OF SECRETS on The NatGeo channel there are actually 360 not 33° of Scottish Rite Freemasonry. ......what say u brethren?


----------



## crono782 (Nov 23, 2014)

Any programs you see about freemasonry on history channel, natgeo and the like, assume sensationalism over any amount of factual accuracy. They only want to appeal to the CT crowd.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Nov 23, 2014)

I have also heard of the 360. But after after look deeper into I could not find nothing of it .


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 23, 2014)

Crono i know.  I thought it was funny so i thought I'd share on here


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 23, 2014)

That guy was probably Alex Jones. He has made a career of stirring up the conspiracy nuts.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 23, 2014)

I believe it was


----------



## mcaldwell (Nov 23, 2014)

I would like to see the 360 hat...


----------



## MarkR (Nov 24, 2014)

mcaldwell said:


> I would like to see the 360 hat...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 24, 2014)

You have to be a 360 degree mason to know this.

So those that know about the 360 degree masons are:

....360 degree masons and everyone else who has zero masonic affiliation. Us third degree masons had our memory wiped and have no knowledge of such trickery.


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 24, 2014)

I have heard from another reputable forum that that there is, or was, a legitimate Rite that does in fact have a total of 360 degrees.  Whether it is still active or not, I do not know but it it was called something along the lines of The Ancient and Primitive Rite of Memphis Misraim.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 24, 2014)

Memphis-Misraim has 99 through a merging of the two systems. Anyone who mistakes it for legit masonry, such as Alex Jones, is just being willfully ignorant, hah.


----------



## mcaldwell (Nov 24, 2014)

MarkR said:


>


I like it!!!.  I imagined a half of a basketball covered in tinfoil.  Thanks for the pic.  I would have obviously embarrassed myself.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## dfreybur (Nov 25, 2014)

I take it as metaphorical.  Living the lessons full circle.  Just before taking each obligation we are told it does not conflict with the duties we owe to a list of four levels of society.  Each layer forms a circle of ever expanding relationships - Staying on the square for the duties we owe to all of those circles is an expansion on the duties we owe not a conflict with them.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 25, 2014)

I found the episode in question (it's from History channel, no surprise). It's not entirely CT nonsense, but mostly and a lot of hype. If anyone cares to see it, it's free on Amazon prime for prime members. Season 1, ep 2.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 25, 2014)

It wasnt too bad i just thought that part was quite.funny


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

Every Masonic body has a 360o, it's your perimeter of safety and the security of the Fraternity.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Aug 20, 2015)

phulseapple said:


> I have heard from another reputable forum that that there is, or was, a legitimate Rite that does in fact have a total of 360 degrees.  Whether it is still active or not, I do not know but it it was called something along the lines of The Ancient and Primitive Rite of Memphis Misraim.



That lodge is clandestine brother. Look it up. They are Co Masonry (admit women).


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 21, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


>



So 360 degree Masons keep the metric system down?


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 21, 2015)

We do; We do.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 24, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So according to.some "expert" on AMERICAS BOOK OF SECRETS on The NatGeo channel there are actually 360 not 33° of Scottish Rite Freemasonry. ......what say u brethren?


They tell non masons that you have to be a Master Mason to know the secrets.

Then the theorists tell the Master Masons that they are the workers and are not high enough to know. The real secrets are at the 32 degree.

Then after getting our 32 degree they tell us yet again that we actually need to be 33rd degree masons.

Then once one is invited to be a 33rd degree they then tell them that you are still not yet high enough. You must go for the 360th degree for all the secrets...

It's like that time share trip you take...

but wait, there is more if you take the next step!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 4, 2015)

crono782 said:


> Any programs you see about freemasonry on history channel, natgeo and the like, assume sensationalism over any amount of factual accuracy. They only want to appeal to the CT crowd.


True, but I do love watching them, very entertaining.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 4, 2015)

Brother_Steve said:


> They tell non masons that you have to be a Master Mason to know the secrets.
> 
> Then the theorists tell the Master Masons that they are the workers and are not high enough to know. The real secrets are at the 32 degree.
> 
> ...


I often ask these people for the specific office or name of the person who does know all these things. Never had a taker.


----------



## hanzosbm (Sep 8, 2015)

You mean you guys don't know about the 360 degrees?  From the center of the lodge the initiate slowly turns one degree at a time to learn their lessons, then they do them over again faster and faster until spinning and spinning.  It's based on ancient Sufi practices.


----------



## LAMason (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## MBC (Sep 9, 2015)

Isn't that 360° = 0°?
I'm sure most of the brethren here is 363° or 723° already.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Akiles (Sep 10, 2015)

My point is: At the end, you're going to be always an EA, no matter what degree you have, because that is the important thing, you always have to work your brut stone (sorry, I don't know exactly how to say that in English) till you pass to the eternal orient. For me the philosophics grades are interesting, but the grade in self, it is not....


Saludos.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 10, 2015)

MBC said:


> Isn't that 360° = 0°?
> I'm sure most of the brethren here is 363° or 723° already.


363=360 + 3= 0+3=3

723=360+360+3=0+0+3=3


Saludos.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 11, 2015)

Akiles said:


> ...you always have to work your *brut stone* (sorry, I don't know exactly how to say that in English) ...


 Rough ashlar.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 11, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Rough ashlar.


Thank you 


Saludos.


----------

